# The Moderation Team.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is a list of Heresy Online's Officials.

This is subject to change as people leave or new areas expand.

As the forum grows we'll look to appoint new people as and when we feel necessary.

*Position*| *Name* | *Areas*
*Chief Administrator*|Jezlad| All Areas.
*Administrator*|jigplums| All Areas.
*Administrator*|Galahad| All Areas (40k Rules specifically).
*Senior Moderator*|The Son of Horus|General 40k, Warhammer Fantasy, All Areas.
*Senior Moderator*|darkreever|Roleplay Threads, All Areas.
*Senior Moderator*|humakt|Hobby Section, All Areas.
*Senior Moderator*|imm0rtal reaper| Wargaming Miniature Manufacturers.
*Senior Moderator*|Commissar Ploss|All Fiction, 40k/Warhammer Fluff, All Areas.
*Senior Moderator*|Boc|Original Works, Tactica Articles.
*Senior Moderator*|Dave T Hobbit|Modelling and Painting, Original Works.
*Senior Moderator*|Zion|Rumors
*Senior Moderator*|Serpion5|40k/Warhammer Fluff, Off Topic.
*Moderator*|Bubblematrix| Heresy News Network, Blogs
*Moderator*|morfangdakka|Hobby Section.
*Moderator*|Deathklokk| 40K Rules.
*Moderator*|Tim/Steve|Fantasy Forums.
*Moderator*|Cypher871|Tutorials.



As you can see as well as listing the Staff there is also the areas that they take care of so you can ask the right Mod for the job.

This will get updated as often as possible and is a locked thread to stop it getting cluttered so it remains effective as a resource.


----------

